# Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym



## Elsa (12 Dezember 2006)

Guten Tag,

von 3 Minuten, also um 11:38 Uhr klingelte das Telefon. Rufnummer war unterdrückt, es wurde ohne Kennung angerufen. 

"Guten Tag, gemäss unseren Bedingungen werden Gewinner telefonisch benachrichtigt, drücken Sie bitte die EINS"

Hab da sofort aufgelegt.

Ich hab an so einem Blödsinn noch nie teilgenommen. Was mich verwundert ist, das gestern vormittag auch das Telefon 2 mal klingelte, anonym und kurz danach wieder aufgelegt wurde. So was passiert hier eigentlich sonst nie.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mich dagegen zu wehren, weil eben anonym und was muss ich machen, sollte ich in nächster Zeit was schriftliches bekommen? Der Anrufer ist ja nicht zurückzuverfolgen.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Elsa schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mich dagegen zu wehren.....


Nein, es sei denn du kündigst den Telefonanschluss. Ist zwar keine befriedigende Antwort aber wohl eine treffende!


----------



## Elsa (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

Gibt es eventuell ein Gerät, was zwischen Buchse und Telefon dazwischengeklemmt werden kann, welches 0900 und 0137 ins Nirvana routet und nicht am Telefon ankommen lässt?

Ist für mich eine wichtige Frage, da ich Kinder habe.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

Sowas gibt es nicht, zumal man weder von einer 0900er noch von einer 0137er Nummer aus angerufen werden kann - die sind nur zum anwählen abgehender Gespräche da und genau da kannst du bei deinem Telefonanbieter Sperren einrichten lassen.


----------



## Elsa (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Reducal schrieb:


> die sind nur zum anwählen abgehender Gespräche da und genau da kannst du bei deinem Telefonanbieter Sperren einrichten lassen.



Diese Nummern habe ich ja für ausgehende Anrufe bereits mit Telefonanschluss sperren lassen. Nur durch das "Drücken der EINS" wird ja das Anwählen überflüssig. Es wird doch nur auf diese Nummer geroutet, oder?


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

Mach dich nicht narred, das läuft i. d. R. ganz anders ab. Wohin geroutet wird, lässt sich mit Spekualtionen nicht feststellen, wenn dem überhaupt so ist. Du hast nix gedrückt und damit war´s gut.


----------



## Elsa (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

Danke für die Antwort, nur würde ich gerne für die Zukunft ausschliessen, dass meine Kinder dann irgendwas drücken und Kosten auflaufen.


----------



## Heiko (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Reducal schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es nicht, zumal man weder von einer 0900er noch von einer 0137er Nummer aus angerufen werden kann - die sind nur zum anwählen abgehender Gespräche da und genau da kannst du bei deinem Telefonanbieter Sperren einrichten lassen.


Na, ganz so stimmt das aber nicht.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

....auf gefälschte Rufnummernanzeige war ich absichtlich für Elsa nicht eingegangen - manipulierte Clipfunktion.


----------



## Heiko (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....auf gefälschte Rufnummernanzeige war ich absichtlich für Elsa nicht eingegangen - manipulierte Clipfunktion.


Du kannst auch Verträge mit den Telcos abschließen, dass Du mit ausgehender Hotlinenummer telefonierst.
Du rufst z.B. von 069/123456 aus an und erscheinst beim Ziel als 0901/321456.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

...oh Gott, in was für einer Scheinwelt leben wir nur? Da können offiziell sogar schon die Telcos ganz legal technische Aufzeichnungen manipulieren und einen Irrtum als Geschäftszweck beim angerufenen erregen, ohne dass ein Hahn danach kräht - habe ich so nicht gewusst.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

http://www.telefaq.de/sicherheit.html


> Die Übermittlung *beliebiger* Rufnummern ermöglicht die Funktion CLIP - no screening -, die z.B. von T-ISDN Anlagenanschlüssen (oder vom Ausland) aus möglich ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2006)

*Lockanrufe*

Hallo,
die überall genannten Lockanrufe auf das Handy finden bei mir zum wiederholten Male auf dem Festnetz statt. 
Heute wieder wurde mir die Gewinnchance von 30.000,-- Euro avisiert, wenn ich unter der 0137-7130580 anrufe und mich registriere. Das koste nur 0,98 Euro. Anrufer war Glücksbringer Verlag GmbH, Postfach 2670, 77616 Offenburg.
Habe natürlich nicht angerufen und will mit meinem Beitrag nur warnen.

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockanrufe*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und will mit meinem Beitrag nur warnen.
> Gruß


Gerne, aber bitte hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44893
Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

habe heute einen scheck mit 23 000 punkten erhalten
habe aus neugier angerufen-und mein gewinn freschalten lassen
was mit sicherheit schwachsinn war-bin jetzt gespannt wann die prämienzuteilung kommt-angeblich darf ich prämien aussuchen bis 1000 euro
wer kennt sich damit aud???


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

solche Briefe habe ich auch erhalten. Angerufen habe ich einmal, 10 Minuten hat mich 20 € gekostet. Nach dem anruf kam ein Scheck, denn man wieder registrieren muss (1,99 €/min). Ich habe dieses mal nicht angerufen, sondern die Registrierungsnummer und Scheck dennen per Post geschickt. Seitdem erhalte ich fast jede Woche solche Briefe. Die wollen doch nur Ihr Geld durch unsere teuere Anrufe kassieren, sonst nichts.

Lieber per Post mit dennen in Kontakt tretten (billiger). Ich denke nicht, dass irgendwann ein Gewinn bei uns ankommt. Große Vorsicht geboten!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe heute einen scheck mit 23 000 punkten erhalten
> habe aus neugier angerufen-und mein gewinn freschalten lassen
> was mit sicherheit schwachsinn war-bin jetzt gespannt wann die prämienzuteilung kommt-angeblich darf ich prämien aussuchen bis 1000 euro
> wer kennt sich damit aud???



Habe schon öfter solche Post bekommen. Nach einer telefonischen Registrierung meines Gewinnes bekam ich eineRechnung der Telekomm über fast 47 €. Ich habe mir über die Auskunft die Tel. Nr der Glücksbringer GmbH geben lassen und dort auch angerufen(Tel. Nr.07819[...]). Man hat mir versichert das ich bis zum nächsten 15. eine genaue Gesamtzahl meiner WPKT bekomme und dann einen Gewinn aussuchen kann.
Sie können sich ja auch einmal über die obrige Tel. Nr. informieren.

Gruß ...

_[Unautorisierte Telefonnummer entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

Meine Tochter hat heute eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung über 26.75o bekommen. Sie hat dann mit der Telefonvorwahl o1o56 weil der Anbieter sehr günstig ist versucht die 0900 Nr. an zurufen aber es ist keine Verbindung zustande gekommen. Ich hoff e es ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

habe  heute  mitt  der firma tel.-07 81) 93 68 39-0

 und  naturlich muss ich registrieren . unter . die 0900 nr. aber  leider . mitt mir nicht gruss  an alle und  ahtung .


----------



## blowfish (20 November 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und  naturlich muss ich registrieren . unter . die 0900 nr. aber  leider . mitt mir nicht gruss  an alle und  ahtung .



Geht das auch auf Deutsch?


----------



## Pastor W. (20 November 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

Guten Tag, 

auch ich bekam heute eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung von der Fa. Glücksbringer GmbH.

Ich rief dort unter der Offenburger Tel.Nr. an (0781 9368390), um nach meinem Gewinn zu fragen. Dort erreichte ich eine Frau H., die mir erklärte, dass die 26. 750 keine Euros sind, sondern nur Glückspunkte, die man nach der Registrierung per Tel. oder Post dort einlösen könne. 

Für mich ist das dennoch eine sehr dubiose Geschäftsmache, der ich mich keineswegs ausliefere. All das schreibe ich, damit andere Betroffene sich nicht in die Irre führen lassen. 

In diesem Sinne:  Finger weg, ab in den Müll damit!

Mfg
Pastor W. Hamburg

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe heute einen scheck mit 23 000 punkten erhalten
> habe aus neugier angerufen-und mein gewinn freschalten lassen
> was mit sicherheit schwachsinn war-bin jetzt gespannt wann die prämienzuteilung kommt-angeblich darf ich prämien aussuchen bis 1000 euro
> wer kennt sich damit aud???



Habe auch so was bekommen habe mich sogar schon zum 2mal registriert habe aber bis jetzt noch nichts erhalten ich hoffe wir sind nicht auf ein betrug reingefallen.
Viel Glück


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hoffe wir sind nicht auf ein betrug reingefallen.


http://www.gesangbuch.org/lyrics/b0002.html


> 6. Hoff, o du arme Seele,
> Hoff und sei unverzagt!


http://www.sprichwoerter.net/content/view/302/52/


> Hoffen und Harren macht manchen zum Narren


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2007)

Diese Firma ist einfach zum Kotzen, vor etwa ner halben Stunde haben die Idioten mit dieser Werbemethode geschafft, dass die Telefonanlage der kompletten Rettungsleitstelle ausgefallen ist.

Dies ist ja nicht das erste mal! Mir tun ja nur die Personen leid, die wegen so einem Mist keine Chance haben, rechtzeitig einen Notarzt oder einen Rettungswagen zu verständigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe schon öfter solche Post bekommen. Nach einer telefonischen Registrierung meines Gewinnes bekam ich eineRechnung der Telekomm über fast 47 €. Ich habe mir über die Auskunft die Tel. Nr der Glücksbringer GmbH geben lassen und dort auch angerufen(Tel. Nr.07819[...]). Man hat mir versichert das ich bis zum nächsten 15. eine genaue Gesamtzahl meiner WPKT bekomme und dann einen Gewinn aussuchen kann.
> Sie können sich ja auch einmal über die obrige Tel. Nr. informieren.
> 
> Gruß ...
> ...



Ich habe ebenfalls eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung der Firma Glücksbringer GmbH über 26.750 Punkte bekommen. Bei mir stand jedoch ausdrücklich, dass man den Gewinn auch schriftlich registrieren lassen kann. Natürlich sind das im allgemeinen alles Finten, aber, ich dachte, ein Briefmarke ist erschwinglich. Aber gehört habe ich von diesem Scheinunternehmen bis heute nichts!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Diese Firma ist einfach zum Kotzen, vor etwa ner halben Stunde haben die Idioten mit dieser Werbemethode geschafft, dass die Telefonanlage der kompletten Rettungsleitstelle ausgefallen ist.


--> lokale Medien
vielleicht ist hier ja schon was dabei
http://www.google.de/search?q="glücksbringer+gmbh"&hl=de&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

habe geschlagene 25 Min. mit mehreren telefon-robotern gesprochen, bis endlich alles aufgenommen war und das für einen Min.-Preis von 1,99 €
herzl. Glückwunsch meine Punkte haben sich auf wundersame weise verdreifacht


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe geschlagene 25 Min. mit mehreren telefon-robotern gesprochen, bis endlich alles aufgenommen war und das für einen Min.-Preis von 1,99 €


Ja, dir muss man wirklich gratulieren. Du hast echt den Schuss nicht gehört - sehr sympatische Naivität!


----------



## BenTigger (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

Ohh mann.... wenn ich sowas lese, denke ich wieder mal, Schei... du hast den falschen Beruf. Wo kann man lernen, so perfide zu denken und derartige Fallen zu erfinden und einzurichten, wenn dann Leute von hier dort 25 min für 1,99 Euro anrufen?

Ich bin dann übrigens großzügig, ich verzehnfache die Punktesammlung dann.


----------



## Benni (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Elsa schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mich dagegen zu wehren, weil eben anonym und was muss ich machen, sollte ich in nächster Zeit was schriftliches bekommen? Der Anrufer ist ja nicht zurückzuverfolgen.


also ich hab bei der Telekom das SicherheitspaketPlus gebucht - aber das hilft nicht viel weiter, da man zwar die angerufene Nummer des Werbeterroristen zukünftig blocken kann - da die aber sicherlich so schlau sind - und dauernd die Nummer ändern, ist eine Meldung an die Bundesbetzagentur(bei0900) bzw. der Verbraucherzentrale durchaus sinnvoller, da ein Stück weit die Nummern abgeschaltet werden können, oder zumindest das Verhalten kostenpflichtig von der VZ abgemahnt werden kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

Leute höret her und kaufet euch eine Fritzbox .....


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

sevus, meine frau hat ebenfall´s einen brief bekommen, gewinn 26.750 euro inhalb von 10 tagen werd das schreiben (nicht bei meldund


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*

sevus, meine frau hat ebenfall´s einen brief bekommen, gewinn 26.750 euro inhalb von 10 tagen werd das schreiben (nicht bei meldung) verfallen . ich habe das natürlich ordenlich durch gelesen, mir ist sofort auf gefallen die 09004- tel. 1,99 euro pro min. wie zb. keine internet seite, das fande ich bissen komisch. dann habe mal einfach die andresse und die firma einfach per googel gesucht und viele sachen gefunden. habe mir das ganz ihn ruhe dürch gelesen,bin ich auf die seite gekommen. also lass wir besser die finger von. MFG Gatscho


----------



## blowfish (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Telefonische Gewinnspielbenachrichtigung Anonym*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gewinn 26.750 euro inhalb von 10 tagen werd das schreiben



Komisch jeder denkt da etwas von Euro gelesen zu haben. Der Begriff Gewinn und eine 5stellige Zahl bedeute Euro?


----------

